# 20 gauge buckshot



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Does anybody know what the deal is with Winchester 20ga. Buckshot. Ive looked all over and most stores or outfitters are out of stock. Its my favorite coyote load.
:sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Most places are out of a lot of stuff. The heavy hitters have been focusing on the ammo that sells best. It is getting better give it time.

Sticks and stones may break your bones, but a Chuck Norris glare will liquefy your kidneys.


----------

